# 1910 Keystone “Winner” Early Pedal Car



## cr250mark (Jul 2, 2020)

This is a Relic ,nice survivor.
Early Tin and wood Construction
Very nice og Paint
Was thinking this was a early Moon pedal car but leading to believe that it’s a 1910 Keystone “Winner”
Great Rubber
missing front crank ( simulates teens motor crankstart looks very similar to old grinder handle )
Adjustable fold up seat.
16” rear wheels
10” front wheels 

Enjoy
Great early reference

mark
If interested in this pedal car please Pm


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 6, 2020)

For some reason I cannot Edit this post
So I’ll add here as a reply.
Found cool original Ad in 1908 Sears Roebuck Catalog
American Clipper automobile
Second description list paint scheme with vermilion Being main color and  yellow striping
Was “ Winner” automobile  version

mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 6, 2020)

Wow! For less than seven bucks you could buy the larger Winner model plus available accessories.

Dave


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 6, 2020)

I’m thinking that it’s a rendition of the Stanley steam engine car.
Maybe built by Gendron.


----------

